# IVF/ICSI SUCCESS! LIST YOURS HERE!



## maskofsanity (Dec 20, 2011)

I saw a thread like this in a different forum and I have found it really useful.
Its great to see a  especially if the person has similar circumstances as you when you are awaiting/going through treatment, it really gives me hope
copy and paste the list below in your own post, and answer accordingly
I hope it takes off and I hope many of you ladies out there going through IVF find it as useful as I have
  
​
Name:
Age:
How long TTC:
Diagnosis or any known issues:
Treatments you have tried before IVF:
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp:
Are you using donor eggs or sperm:
Protocol (meds taken):
How many follicles at ER:
How many eggs retrieved:
How many eggs fertilized:
How many days between ER and ET:
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred:
How many days bed rest:
Symptoms or issues during 2WW:
What day you got your BFP:
HPT before blood test:
Number of first beta:
Number of babies:
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process:


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hiya  

Good idea Maskofsanity, thought I'd go ahead...

Name: Helen
Age: 34 (was 32 at time of treatment and 33 at birth)
How long TTC: 2 years (ish) when we had ICSI
Diagnosis or any known issues: DH has very few, wonky headed sperm that swim in circles   and I have PCOS
Treatments you have tried before IVF: None
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp: 1st attempt success
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: No
Protocol (meds taken): Long- Buserelin and Menopur (starting 2nd cycle in 6 weeks on a different protocol though (Eeek!)
How many follicles at ER: Can't remember
How many eggs retrieved: 20
How many eggs fertilized: 13
How many days between ER and ET: 3 days
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: 2 embryos, 6 and 7 cell transfered, nothing worth freezing
How many days bed rest: None, back to work the next day and carried on as normal
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: Tender boobs, no other symptoms
What day you got your BFP: Did test on day 14
HPT before blood test: Only HPT
Number of first beta: ?
Number of babies: 1
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: I think I knew just enough to know roughly what was going on but not enough to panic myself with what if's, best way I think!! Oh, and i would have wanted to know just how worth the whole process the end result would turn out to be!  

C'mon now ladies....don't leave me hangin...!!!

xxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiay xx

Name: Terri Rose 
Age: 21 
How long TTC: 2 years 
Diagnosis or any known issues: 2 failed vesetomany reversals so had to have ivf/icsi/pesa
Treatments you have tried before IVF: two vesetomany reversals 
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp: fell with twins on my first 
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: egg sharing i was a doner 
Protocol (meds taken): long protocol 
How many follicles at ER: 38 folicols 
How many eggs retrieved: 18 eggs - 9 each as they didnt want to take any more as i was high risk on OHSS 
How many eggs fertilized: 4 wernt mature out of 5 3 fertilised 
How many days between ER and ET: 3days 
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: 2 eggs transfured 1grade2,7cell and 1grade2,7+cell 
How many days bed rest: 3days bed rest sofa rest for the 2ww 
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: i got moderate OHSS on 22nd june and was admitted in to hospital i also found out i was pregenet this day 4 days befor my 2ww test day. apart from that just af like pains 
What day you got your BFP: 22nf june 12 10dpt 
HPT before blood test: yes possitive pee stick then positive blood test then another 4 possitive pee sticks just to make sure lol 
Number of first beta: dont know 
Number of babies: two 
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process:
how painful the drain was ganna be lol


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Name:Jenna
Age:26
How long TTC:6yrs
Diagnosis or any known issues:dh low sperm count
Treatments you have tried before IVF:none
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp:1
Are you using donor eggs or sperm:no
Protocol (meds taken):spray,gonal f
How many follicles at ER:20
How many eggs retrieved:11 out of right ovary,couldn't get near left one
How many eggs fertilized:7
How many days between ER and ET:2
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred:2 embies 4cell
How many days bed rest:none,went shoppin and lunch with friends for first week and second week back to work!!
Symptoms or issues during 2WW:nothing at all till 2 days before otd when I started gettin bad af like pains,thought it was all over and was even more convinced it was cos I tested and it was bfn!!
What day you got your BFP:the day after I got bfn so 1 day before otd
HPT before blood test:too many hpt to count lol
Number of first beta:none
Number of babies:1
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: I was completely naïve when startin this process and even yet I'm not totally clued up on everything so I'd prob research it a bit more!!


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Name- danielle
Age: 29
How long TTC: 6yrs
Diagnosis or any known issues: damaged fallopian tubes
Treatments you have tried before IVF- none
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp- succsesfull first time
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: no
Protocol (meds taken)- buserelin for dr, gonal f for stimms
How many follicles at ER- 18
How many eggs retrieved-17
How many eggs fertilized: 14
How many days between ER and ET-5
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred-1 grade 1 hatching blast transferred
How many days bed rest: 1
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: Period like pains, tiredness, sore boobs
What day you got your BFP HPT before blood test-5dp5dt
Number of first beta-unknown
Number of babies: 1


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Name: Jess
Age: 34
How long TTC: 3 years
Diagnosis or any known issues: Fibroids, blocked tube, low morphology
Treatments you have tried before IVF: Abdominal Myomectomy to remove fibroids
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp: 1st time lucky
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: no I donated half my eggs to help another mama
Protocol (meds taken): Synarel (sniffers) and Menopur (300 to 350)
How many follicles at ER: Unknown but had 13 potential at last scan
How many eggs retrieved:17
How many eggs fertilized: 3 but I gave 8 to recepient and of my 9 only 5 were mature
How many days between ER and ET: 3
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: 2 grade 1 8 cell (highest rating for day 3 at my clinic)
How many days bed rest: none
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: sore ( o Y o )'s but also on cyclogest
What day you got your BFP: 9dp3dt
HPT before blood test: 3 but never did blood tests
Number of first beta: n/a
Number of babies: was 2 but one embryo stopped growing so now a singleton
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: I think I researched until my fingers bled and my eyes crossed.  I think I went into it with a very good level headed attitude.  Although the odds are only 35% of it working I put them at 50/50 and tried not to think about it.  I kept myself busy and didn't look for signs.  I tried to hold out until OTD but had brown discharge and cramps all day.  Woke up at 2am and decided I needed to know either way.  Still hasn't sunk in and haven't let myself get excited.


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Name: *Yuliya*
Age: * 30*
How long TTC: *4+ years*
Diagnosis or any known issues: *Male infertility*
Treatments you have tried before IVF:* none*
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp: *Lucky at 1st go*
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: *no*
Protocol (meds taken): *short GonalF300 & Menopur75*
How many follicles at ER: *10 or 11*
How many eggs retrieved:*9( only 4 mature)*
How many eggs fertilized:* 3*
How many days between ER and ET:* 3*
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred:* 2 top grade( 1*8 cell & 1*6 cell)*
How many days bed rest:* day of ET*
Symptoms or issues during 2WW:* Boobs sore and went off sweeties and chocolate* 
What day you got your BFP:* 9dp3dt*
HPT before blood test:* none*
Number of first beta:* 60*
Number of babies: *1 beauty*
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: *Crystal ball ?? *


----------



## maskofsanity (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you all! and thankyou for posting!


----------



## Caro101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Big Fat Congrats Ladies on your roads to your dreams. Thank you for sharing this information. 

Maskofanity thanks for starting this thread. Very useful indeed. I am shortly due to start my first IVF and these ladies have really put me in a positive frame of mind. Also useful info around rest days. Thanks once again..


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Name: Juliet
Age: 40 at conception 41 now (birth)
How long TTC: 2 years +
Diagnosis or any known issues: one tube missing & severe male factor
Treatments you have tried before IVF: just natural 
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp: success was on 2 nd cycle
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: no
Protocol (meds taken): short protocol - Gonal F
How many follicles at ER: 4/5
How many eggs retrieved: 4
How many eggs fertilized: 3
How many days between ER and ET: 3
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: 2 good 8 cell, I fragmented 6 cell
How many days bed rest: 0
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: spotting at implantation otherwise nothing really
What day you got your BFP: 7 days after 3dt
HPT before blood test: yes
Number of first beta: not done
Number of babies: 2
Anything else ...... Not really, first experience was a bad one (long protocol) so was a little concerned but SP suited me a lot better as did being closer to home and a lot more relaxed, also tried acupuncture this time. 

This was done as ICSI - there is a v similar board in that area for more inspiration !

Good luck our baby boys are being delivered by c section tomorrow (37+5), never thought we'd get this far xx


----------



## maskofsanity (Dec 20, 2011)

BUMP 
Come on ladies theres plenty more of you out there who can share your success stats


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Name: Lollie
Age: 28
How long TTC: 3yrs
Diagnosis or any known issues: Male Factor (azoospermia)
Treatments you have tried before IVF: None, straight to ICSI after diagnosis
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp: Lucky on our 1st round.
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: No 
Protocol (meds taken): Long protocol. Buserelin and Menopur. Cyclogest as Luteal support
How many follicles at ER: Approx 17
How many eggs retrieved: 13
How many eggs fertilized: 11
How many days between ER and ET: 5
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: 1 top quality Blast
How many days bed rest: None
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: Pre menstrual symptoms, was convinced it hadn't worked
What day you got your BFP: 11 dpt
HPT before blood test: didn't have a blood test
Number of first beta: didn't have a blood test
Number of babies: 1 precious baby
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: No


----------



## MrsJussiP (Mar 6, 2012)

Name: Justine
Age:26
How long TTC: nearly 5 years.
Diagnosis or any known issues: Left tube blocked, twisted and attached to ovary. Slight damage to right tube (born this way, only found this out in April this yaer) 
Treatments you have tried before IVF: Way to many to list, only found out this year that they were all pointless as IVF is the only way for me to have children.
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp: Was very lucky for it to work first time.
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: No.
Protocol (meds taken): Long - Buserelin and Menopur 
How many follicles at ER:50+ Only about 10 big enough
How many eggs retrieved: 7
How many eggs fertilized: 5
How many days between ER and ET: 5
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: All I know is they were all top quality on the day. But non made it to freezing.
How many days bed rest: Non, just relaxed on the couch but behaved as normal.
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: Period pains, Bloating, Went off some foods, Very tender Breasts.
What day you got your BFP: 9dp5dt, cracked and tested early.

Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: In the end it was a sad outcome for me as I M M/C. At my 7 week scan I had a blighted ovum (this can happen in any pregnancy and is just bad luck nothing else)   I had no idea this could happen. So I do think they should explain the m/c side of things in more detail, so at least you can prepare yourself better. Also they say that after ER that the pain is like period cramps, well that's a bloody understatement lol I was in agony for 2 days and after that it was like period cramps. Wasn't back to normal until a week after. Other than them things it was all fine and as expected. (my mum went through it 5 times 13 years ago so had some incite as to what happens)


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Name:Monkeymoo
Age:31
How long TTC: 10 years
Diagnosis or any known issues: Unexplained
Treatments you have tried before IVF:4 cycles of IUI
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp: Was very lucky for it to work first time.
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: No.
Protocol (meds taken): short - Menopur 
How many follicles at ER:14  i think
How many eggs retrieved: 10
How many eggs fertilized: 1
How many days between ER and ET: 5
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred:Only 1 good enough for transfe. Non made it to freezing.
How many days bed rest: None, went back to work as never expected it to work
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: none I can remember didn't think it had worked
What day you got your BFP: March 30th waited and did blood test at clinic

Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: That you are not alone there are plenty of people out there going through the same thing and plenty ofplaces to go for support.


----------



## maskofsanity (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations ladies!!!!!!


----------



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

Name: Alex
Age: 39
How long TTC: 3 years
Diagnosis or any known issues: One ovary (one removed at 17yrs due to dermoid tumour), both tubes tied - one lost along with ovary, remaining tube lost to Ectopic pregnancy in 2009, fibroid and polyps removed.
Treatments you have tried before IVF: none
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp:lucky BFP on 3rd attempt (1 NHS cycle and 1 private before)
Are you using donor eggs or sperm:no
Protocol (meds taken): long protocol, with 150 menopur and 300 gonal-F, 2 lots of HCG at trigger shot, and 'embryo glue' to help the embryo's stick to the wall. the glue is being researched at Hammersmith IVF - not evaluated yet in full trials, but we decided we'd like to take a shot, it helps the embryo's implant
How many follicles at ER: NB - only one ovary - produced 7 follicles
How many eggs retrieved:4
How many eggs fertilised:3
How many days between ER and ET:5
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred:2 early blasts
How many days bed rest:absolutely none - don't believe in this
Symptoms or issues during 2WWccasional hot flushes, thirst, feeling of being full
What day you got your BFP: 5dp5dt
HPT before blood test: my clinic don't do blood tests
Number of first beta:see above NA
Number of babies:awaiting early san - think there's 2 in there but waiting to see!
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process:how useful meditation was this cycle to aid sleep and stress management - i did it every night and it made such a huge difference to wellbeing and sleep


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Name: *Lorna*
Age: *39*
How long TTC: *4/5 years*
Diagnosis or any known issues: *Me: Severe Endo, cysts etc. DH: Borderline SC*
Treatments you have tried before IVF: *None*
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp: *2*
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: *No*
Protocol (meds taken): *Burserulin and Menopur*
How many follicles at ER: *4* 
How many eggs retrieved: *3*
How many eggs fertilized: *3*
How many days between ER and ET: *2 days*
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: *2 embies transferred. One grade 2 and grade 2/1.*
How many days bed rest: *None. Just took it easy.*
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: *Really hungry, leg cramp, little stabbing pains on my right hand side and strong AF symptoms.*
What day you got your BFP: *12dp2dt (confirmed by blood test at hospital)*HPT before blood test: Yes - 3 days before blood test.
Number of first beta: *Is this HCG level If so, 260*
Number of babies: *2*

All the best ladies................xx


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Name: wendy
Age: 34
How long TTC: 2 years
Diagnosis or any known issues: DH no Sperm
Treatments you have tried before IVF: 3 DIUIs
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp: 1
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: Donor Sperm
Protocol (meds taken): Gonal F Cetrotide
How many follicles at ER: 3 
How many eggs retrieved: 1
How many eggs fertilized: 1
How many days between ER and ET: 3 days
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: 1 8 cell Grade A.
How many days bed rest: None.  Just took it easy.
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: No symptoms what so ever
What day you got your BFP: 24/4/2011
Number of first beta: don't know
Number of babies: 1


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nameonna
Age:40 (35 at BFP)
How long TTC:17 years
Diagnosis or any known issues: PCOS, Endometriosis (only 1 ovary), MF
Treatments you have tried before IVF:
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp:
Are you using donor eggs or sperm:
Protocol (meds taken):
How many follicles at ER:
How many eggs retrieved: 4
How many eggs fertilized: 1 fertilised normally (2nd one started to fertilise after 24 hours)
How many days between ER and ET:2
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: 1 grade 1 1 ungradeable
How many days bed rest: 1
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: serial early tester, bleeding day 10-14
What day you got your BFP:day 14 on blood test (BFN on HPT same day)
HPT before blood test: all BFN
Number of first beta:109
Number of babies:1
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process:


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Name: *Mrs M*
Age: *28*
How long TTC: *3+ years*
Diagnosis or any known issues: *PCOS*
Treatments you have tried before IVF: *6 cycles Clomid - no response. x3 IUI (x1 BFN & x2 cancelled as overstimmed)*
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp: *First cycle*
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: *No*
Protocol (meds taken): *Antagonist - Gonal F & Cetrotide*
How many follicles at ER: *40+ (Lots of small ones)*
How many eggs retrieved: *11*
How many eggs fertilized: *9*
How many days between ER and ET:*5*
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred:*x1 top grade expanding Blastocyst*
How many days bed rest:*None. I just took it easy*
Symptoms or issues during 2WW:*Cramps, period type pains & just felt different*
What day you got your BFP:*8 days following 5dt*
HPT before blood test:*HPT*
Number of first beta:*N/A - HPT only*
Number of babies:*1 (as far as i know...awaiting scan! *


----------



## maskofsanity (Dec 20, 2011)

bump  

keep em coming girls xxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

Name:lucky3
Age: 37
How long TTC:10 years....but 2 years on ivf
Diagnosis or any known issues: blocked tubes
Treatments you have tried before IVF: none/hope
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp :2
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: no
Protocol (meds taken): long/ Burserulin and Menopur

How many follicles at ER 1st 14.....2nd 6
How many eggs retrieved: 1st 8.....2nd 4
How many eggs fertilized: 1st 7....2nd 4
How many days between ER and ET:1st 3days....2nd 5 days
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: 1st 2 8 cell 3d......2nd 1 blasto
How many days bed rest:1st 3days....2nd none
Symptoms or issues during 2WW:1st lots going through head not sure what was what......2nd just went with flow, 4dp et funny smeals....
What day you got your BFP:monday 2nd april 12.....14 dpec
HPT before blood test: just hpt no bloods done at clinic        Number of first beta:
Number of babies: 1
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: how much of a back bone you needed and how strong you get after the process,


----------



## Maui (Apr 3, 2012)

Name: Maui
Age: 32
How long TTC: 2 years
Diagnosis or any known issues: Sev male factor
Treatments you have tried before IVF: None
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp: First cycle - very lucky.
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: - no
Protocol (meds taken): Bueserilian for DR, Gonal F for stimming
How many follicles at ER: Not sure, about 16 at last scan but some were small
How many eggs retrieved: 11
How many eggs fertilized: 1
How many days between ER and ET: 2 day transfer so one full day between
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: 1 emby, graded 2/3
How many days bed rest: one, on ET day though the next few days I stayed at home and just pottered / got waited on!
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: Symptoms of lightheadedness from about 6DPO, quite sore boobs from 8DPO and 3 very sharp pains on right side at 10DPO. I also started crying out of the blue at 10DPO. Other than that I had the same little niggles I do usually so didn't know if AF was gearing up.
What day you got your BFP: 15DPO - we didn't dare test before then!
HPT before blood test: Haven't had one - clinic said not necessary
Number of first beta:
Number of babies: - am only 5 weeks preg  
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: That is really does only take one so not to get hung up on number of follies and eggs, as hard as it is!


----------



## C-M-F (Mar 22, 2012)

Name: C-M-F
Age: 34 
How long TTC: 4.5 years
Diagnosis or any known issues: officially unknown but fibroids & mild endo didn't help
Treatments you have tried before IVF: 2 cycles of Clomid
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp: sucessful 1st time
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: no
Protocol (meds taken): Buserlin injections & Gonal-F
How many follicles at ER: not sure
How many eggs retrieved: 18
How many eggs fertilized: 11
How many days between ER and ET: 5
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: 1 grade A blasto
How many days bed rest: none
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: none
What day you got your BFP: 12
HPT before blood test: not known
Number of first beta: not known
Number of babies: 1
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process:
went into it pretty well clued up thanks to the excellent advice given at Nurture Notts, have still learnt loads as we went along


----------



## maskofsanity (Dec 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Name: * SarahE83
*Age:* 29
*How long TTC:* 2 years
*Diagnosis or any known issues:* Male factor
*Treatments you have tried before IVF:* none
*How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp:* BFP on first
*Are you using donor eggs or sperm:* no
*Protocol (meds taken):* Long (suprecur and menopur, with ovitrelle for trigger)
*How many follicles at ER:* No idea
*How many eggs retrieved:* 13 (12 mature)
*How many eggs fertilized:* 7
*How many days between ER and ET:* 3 days
*How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred:* 1 transferred, graded 4 out of 4 for cell size, 3 out of 4 for fragmentation (my clinic has 4 as the best)
*How many days bed rest:* None
*Symptoms or issues during 2WW:* cramps, tiredness, bloatedness
*What day you got your BFP:* 13
*HPT before blood test:* yes
*Number of first beta:* 125
*Number of babies:* Not born yet, but one foetus
*Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process:* That the wait for scans is worse than the 2ww!


----------



## maskofsanity (Dec 20, 2011)

bump
come on i know theres lot more of you


----------



## Nicola22 (Mar 30, 2012)

Name: Nicola
Age32
How long TTC7 years (we were only young so weren’t in any hurry)
Diagnosis or any known issues:Male factor
Treatments you have tried before IVF: None – straight to ICSI
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp: First time lucky
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: No
Protocol (meds taken): short protocol
How many follicles at ER: not sure
How many eggs retrieved: 7 eggs
How many eggs fertilized: 6 fertilised
How many days between ER and ET: 5 days
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: just one
How many days bed rest: 3 days
Symptoms or issues during 2WW:  none really except veins on boobs looked very visible
What day you got your BFP:  14 days – didn’t try before that
HPT before blood test: 
Number of first beta:
Number of babies: 1 – due in 12 weeks
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process:  how difficult the first 12 weeks are.  Had a viability scan at 7 weeks and saw a strong heartbeat but then had to wait another 7 weeks before next scan.  Never sure if baby was still there it was very difficult and just felt I needed reassurance,  just keep busy and try not to sit around and worry too much.


----------



## RoosterRoo (May 14, 2011)

Name:RoosterRoo
Age: 31
How long TTC:3 years
Diagnosis or any known issues: Polycystic Ovaries, Partner: one sperm sample came back with teratozoospermia, other times it was fine
Treatments you have tried before IVF: 6 cycles of Clomiphene, 3 cycles of medicated IUI
How many IVF cycles did you have before bfp : None - this was the first
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: own
Protocol (meds taken): Short protocol, Menopur

How many follicles at ER: Can't remember exactly, about 25
How many eggs retrieved: 18
How many eggs fertilized: 3 (PANIC!!)
How many days between ER and ET: 3 days
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: Two 8 cell embryos transferred 
How many days bed rest: None
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: Boobs started aching a bit. Spotting around 9dp3dt
What day you got your BFP: 10dp3dt
HPT before blood test: Just HPT      
Number of first beta: -
Number of babies: 1
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: I found it useful not to get hung up on numbers as you obsess and google everything. I just took the information they gave me, didn't press for specific numbers/results etc as it just stresses you out. Trust that the professionals know a damn sight more than google!


----------



## maskofsanity (Dec 20, 2011)

bump


----------

